# Moving to Dubai



## nikkib (Jan 26, 2012)

Dear All
My husband is in the process of getting a job in Dubai - although I am keen to emigrate - theres just a few things I need to know:

- He will sponsor me as his wife - If i decide to work - am I allowed to?
- My son is currently in an Ofsted outstanding rated private school - is this level of education available?
- Did you ship all your furniture with you or did you sell / store it in the UK and buy it all new in Dubai - expensive???

I have read many websites and hear great thing about weather, style of living, standard of living but wonder if someone from the UK could be really honest with me and tell me what they miss of the UK and the downsides of UAE????? This will help me make an informed decision!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

You will miss family and friends thats about it, as for the sponsor you will probably be on a spouse sponsor so probably not able to work on that but if you get a job your company should sponsor you I believe. 

Enjoy


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

We have been here 6 months so new enough to answer honestly. 

Yes u can work under hubby's visa

What age is ur child? Education standard out here are fairly good but school places aren't always easy to get out here!

We shipped all our stuff from uk with pickfords. Nice stuff out here is expensive....u can pick up cheap furniture at ikea and there are cheaper shops but they are usually filled with tat. 

I would say in terms of lifestyle, Dubai is better than Uk. I have been able to stay at home with my boys here whereas at home I worked more or less full time. 

Set up costs are quite high, so dong expect to save anything for at least 6 months. 

Food is fairly expensive here but it's also blooming expensive in the UK.

Summer here is a real killer with the heat. Outside living only really happens for 5-6 months in the year....for the rest of the time it's too warm. 

Customer service is almost non existent. Everything takes a long time and there is no sense of urgency from companies or trades people. 

I have settled here a lot quicker than I thought I would....people are very willing to become friends as the majority are ex pats and have been there before. 

Hope that's helped....feel free to ask anything else......


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

claredoc said:


> We have been here 6 months so new enough to answer honestly.
> 
> Yes u can work under hubby's visa
> 
> ...


You categorically can NOT work under your husbands visa. You can however get your own sponsorship when / if you decide to work. Your husband sponsorship is is by the employer for the employee. Your sponsorship will be provided by your husband, does not entitle you to work. 

Btw I work in HR and answer these types of question regular with our expat employees.


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

I know of a number of people who have worked under their husbands visa as long as there was no objection. 

Anyway, I will not argue as I am no HR guru.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Just an FYI - I have been on my husbands visa for 2 years now and have gone through 2 jobs already. All you need is a no objection letter from your husband. Your employer will then get you a labor card. It's quite simple.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

saima1215 said:


> Just an FYI - I have been on my husbands visa for 2 years now and have gone through 2 jobs already. All you need is a no objection letter from your husband. Your employer will then get you a labor card. It's quite simple.


 Is this legal??? If not then we cannot condone it 

jo xxx


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

gulfnews : Housewives can take up jobs


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> Is this legal??? If not then we cannot condone it
> 
> jo xxx


perfectly legal and extremely common


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> perfectly legal and extremely common


Shame on the paper printing illegal advice


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

HarryK said:


> Shame on the paper printing illegal advice


same info here UAE Labour Ministry Says Spouse Can Work Without Permit - Gulf Jobs News and no this is not gulfnews


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> same info here UAE Labour Ministry Says Spouse Can Work Without Permit - Gulf Jobs News and no this is not gulfnews


Looks illegal.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

HarryK said:


> Looks illegal.


well from what I am reading is not!!


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> well from what I am reading is not!!


Highly illegal


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

HarryK said:


> Highly illegal


Says you? 

Happy to stand corrected so if you have a link with the correct info please post it!


----------



## Abumubeen (Jan 14, 2012)

*It is Absolutely Legal:*



HarryK said:


> Shame on the paper printing illegal advice


It is absolutely legal. I am working in finance department and many of our staff are sponsored by either their father or their husband. We are getting a labour contract from the ministry of labour for those employees.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It is legal. The spouse issues an NOC and the company issues a labour card through the MoL. I have lived here for almost fourteen years and spent many of those working in HR. Harry, most respectfully,I suggest you review your Labour Law.


----------

